# good bike fitter in nyc.



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of a shop in new york city that has a good fit expert on staff. I am having some fit issues and I will pay whatever is needed to fix it.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

*a few suggestions*



awesometown said:


> Does anyone know of a shop in new york city that has a good fit expert on staff. I am having some fit issues and I will pay whatever is needed to fix it.


A few suggestions are Sids bike shop on the east side http://sidsbikes.com/site/intro.cfm
also look at toga bike shop on the west side: http://togabikes.com/site/intro.cfm

it can be a little difficult to get some help in Sid's when they're crowded, but usualyl they're very helpful and I have seen a few people getting fitted.

However, it would be a good idea to call ahead wherever you end up going because often they only have a few people trained for the professionaly fitting. 

Going to the serotta website also gave me this place:
http://www.signaturecycles.com/AboutUs.htm

which offers what seems to be as complete a fitting service as possible and is available in the city at asphalt green (upper east side). It looks like signature cycles would be the best choice, but thats purely based on their website. best of luck!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I highly recommend Allen, owner of Sheepshead Bay cycles in Brooklyn. It is well worth the trip. Also call to see he is in that day.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I am very good. Probably better than 95% of the bike shop staff in the city. Buy me lunch and I can help you out. 



awesometown said:


> Does anyone know of a shop in new york city that has a good fit expert on staff. I am having some fit issues and I will pay whatever is needed to fix it.


----------

